# Pressemeldung: Kormoranmanagement: Handeln statt auf Europa warten



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2010)

16. März 2010 - Pressemitteilung 

*Kormoranmanagement: Handeln statt auf Europa warten​*
"Obwohl die Bundesregierung in absehbarer Zeit nicht mit einem europäischen Kormoranmanagement rechnet, hält sie einen bundesweiten Managementplan nicht für notwendig. Wer heute nicht handelt, gefährdet die zukünftige Artenvielfalt in den Gewässern", erklärt Jan Korte (MdB) zu der Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Kleine Anfrage der  Linksfraktion "Entwicklung des Kormoranbestandes und Folgen für die Artenvielfalt in heimischen Gewässern" (Drs. 17/694).

"Trotz guter Beispiele in den Nachbarstaaten hält die Bundesregierung es offenbar nicht für notwendig, eine Initiative für einen bundesweiten Kormoranmanagementplan zu ergreifen und die Länder zu einem gemeinsamen Vorgehen zu drängen", so Jan Korte. Angesichts der sinkenden Bestände beim europäischen Aal und der akuten Bedrohung der Äsche ist ein Handeln dringend notwendig. DIE LINKE wird sich im Bundestag daher weiterhin für den natürlichen Reichtum und die Vielfalt der Natur einsetzen.

Aus der Antwort der Bundesregierung geht hervor, dass schwerwiegende Beeinträchtigungen gefährdeter Arten und erhebliche fischereiwirtschaftliche Schäden durch Kormorane durch lokale Maßnahmen nicht verhindert werden können. In den Nachbarstaaten Frankreich und Dänemark jedoch, die nationale Kormoranmanagementpläne erarbeitet haben, konnte eine Eingrenzung von Kormorankolonien und ein konstanter Winterbestand erreicht werden. 

-----
wiss. Mitarbeiter 
MdB Jan Korte
Fraktion DIE LINKE.
Deutscher Bundestag
Platz der Republik 1
11011 Berlin


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoranmanagement: Handeln statt auf Europa warten*

Anhang: 
Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Kleine Anfrage von Jan Korte und der Fraktion DIE LINKE im Bundestag "Entwicklung des Kormoranbestandes und Folgen für die Artenvielfalt in heimischen Gewässern" (Drs. 17/694)

...


> Antwort
> der Bundesregierung
> auf die Kleine Anfrage der Abgeordneten Jan Korte, Dr. Dietmar Bartsch, Caren Lay, Stefan Liebich, Dr. Kirsten Tackmann, und der Fraktion DIE LINKE
> 
> ...


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoranmanagement: Handeln statt auf Europa warten*

hab ich gerade anderweitig schon mal gepostet bezüglich " Kormoranmanagment " |supergri


----------



## Sponskopp (18. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoranmanagement: Handeln statt auf Europa warten*

Wenn wir schon mal bei Initiativen der Politik sind, hier das "Gegenstück":

Grüne/Bündnis90 "Landesregierung treibt Ausrottung des Kormorans in NRW voran"

http://www.gruene.landtag.nrw.de/cm....landesregierung_treibt_ausrottung_des_ko.pdf

<B>V.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<o>...........</o>
[FONT=border=]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=border=]<o>Schon was älter, könnte aber immer noch Gültigkeit haben, diese "Ansicht", denn auch 2007 gab es schon seriöse Untersuchungen zur Gefährdung der Äsche.</o>[/FONT]
[FONT=border=]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=border=]<o>Man könnte meinen, da hätte jemand vom NABU abgeschrieben. </o>[/FONT]
[FONT=border=]<o></o>[/FONT]


----------



## schwedenklausi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoranmanagement: Handeln statt auf Europa warten*

Ich setze hier noch einmal einen Link ! http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/kormgera.pdf

Ich hatte schon einmal versucht dieses Thema extra ein zu stellen.
Das wurde aber durch einen Mod verschoben und somit zum  " Untergang "
verurteilt.

schwedenklausi


----------

